

After CodeAcademy, Do This - Felix21
http://www.codetuts.co/

======
RDDavies
I think, in theory, this is really neat. One of the things I struggle with
when learning something new (especially something more involved), is finding a
way to put it into practice.

With that said, I think there could be a bit more description, or perhaps some
examples of what I'd actually be signing up for, and how it works.

As a bit of trivium, on Chrome on OSX, auto-fill for the email doesn't work
properly, and while small, it might help get a tiny bit higher conversion if
that was addressed.

~~~
Felix21
Thanks for your feedback. I'll fix the form in the morning but the conversion
rate is pretty excellent at the moment, we're pushing 50% for some traffic
sources.

I'll put the examples up also once we launch fully.

I hope you've signed up! I'm looking forward to having you on the course.

